# Schering testoviron Depot Pakistan "Real or fake"?? cycle experiance + B/Numbers.....



## Demonknight (Apr 11, 2012)

*Schering testoviron Depot Pakistan "Real or fake"?? cycle experiance + B/Numbers.....*

Ok it seems after exhausting myself in researching these things there is no solid evidence on user cycle 

results or even on the legitimacy of these most recent batches, or batch numbers confirming real, or fake.
These have been flooding the net recently (if you have noticed), and I am sitting on a bunch of these, so please any information will greatly help...
Heres what I have...

They are 
Testoviron Depot (Pakistan)
1ml contains Testosterone Enanthate USP) 250MG
MFG. LIC. No. 000243
REGEN . No.   000909
SCHERING/MEDIPHARM

I have batch numbers
B.N. 18003 EXP. 04. 16       
B.N. 18004 EXP. 04 .16
B.N. 18005 EXP. 04 .16
B.N. 18006 EXP. 04 .16
B.N. 20094269 EXP .10/2014
B.N. 20104294 EXP .12/2015

All amps are light brown, and have white lettering with a white ring around bottom of neck (cracking point). 
B.N., and EXP are black that is somewhat east to rub off.
Boxes contained 15 per box, but B.N. does not match.
It seems that they are being sent by box (normally fits 3amps  per box with plastic tray insert), but without the 
plastic tray and condensed it accommodates 15 amps per box...

Boxes read.
Manufactured by: Medipharm (pvt.) Ltd.,
108-Kotlakhpat Industrial Estate Lahore.
Licencee of
SCHERING AG/BERLIN GERMANY

I will update on the legitimacy of each individual B.N. as I find and receive more info...

Thanks for your time, and if this topic has been covered somewhere else please forgive my ignorance on the matter.
Thanks, Demonknight....


The picture is from another site, but they are exactly what I have, box and all minus the plastic insert, and literature.

Hoping to run these along side of some Deca, but I am not willing to risk stacking these with anything until I get some user experience on these particular new batches.

Please post user experience, Batch Numbers used during cycle (if available) and ways to confirm legitimacy, so other users can easily confirm through the convenience of this thread...


----------



## overburdened (Apr 11, 2012)

the amps 'look' legit... but you should get bloodwork done after running the test for 2 wks or so.....


----------



## Demonknight (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey thanks *overburdened* for the quick reply....Just pinned my bro tonight from B.N. 18004. he's gonna be my lab rat.. Muahahah.. He is going to pin 250mg e3.5d for a short test cycle of 6 to 8 weeks.... I'll update when I can for those of you who just like to watch... Later....


----------

